
Chrome Extension Fixes Twitter’s Grammar, Tells Us “Whom” We Should Follow - trbecker
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/25/towhomtheextensiontolls/
======
yycom
If you like this, as I do, you could make an extension to fix other
subject/object confusion. That would be great for both you and I.

